
Show HN: Full-Stack Microservices Deployments to Google GKE and AWS ECS - devkulkarni
https://cloudark.io/
======
devkulkarni
We have developed CloudARK (Platform-as-Code) for full-stack microservices
development and deployment. It currently supports deployments to Google
Kubernetes Engine and Amazon ECS. Here is the blog post that explains
rationale behind building CloudARK (Platform-as-Code system) -
[https://medium.com/@cloudark/introducing-platform-as-
code-b6...](https://medium.com/@cloudark/introducing-platform-as-
code-b6677c699b4)

Looking forward to your feedback.

